# digitaler Bilderrahmen



## interface (13. April 2007)

Hi,

habe hier einen alten Läppi und würde desen Display als
Bilderrahmen ummodeln.
Hat jemand von euch schonmal sowas probiert?
Was bauche ich den dazu alles?

thx und n8


----------



## ojamaney (20. April 2007)

Hammer, Nagel, freien Platz an der Wand.
Ne, mal im ernst. Was meinst Du genau mit ummodeln? Willst Du damit digitale Bilder anzeigen? Dann wäre dies hier wohl eher etwas für einen Elektrotechniker.


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. April 2007)

eigentlich recht simpel... wenn du das passende Gerät hat um die Bilder zu zeigen auf dem Monitor... Ich würde das Notebook dran lassen und den Monitor entsprechend abbauen und mittels Verlängerungskabeln an die Wand pinnen... aber das kostet eben Strom... also würde ich überlegen, ob man sich nicht lieber für 5€ sein Bild drucken lässt und aufhängt...


----------

